

Recruit Cal Ripken, Not Reggie Jackson, To Your Startup - jeffreyfox
http://infochachkie.com/recruit-cal-ripken-not-reggie-jackson-to-your-startup/

======
adventureful
Reggie Jackson has his place. He has a big mouth (attention), hits monster
homeruns (fans go wild), and is Mr. October for a reason (big time in big
games).

